# help with drop checker fluid



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Can anyone explain to me , about the drop checker fluid. I have a new co2 setup , and I need to get the drop checker up and going.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No matter what the directions say this is how most of us do it;
4 kh fluid(can be purchased from GLA or even found on ebay),and your API pH reagent(standard pH test fluid not high range).
Add drops(usaully 3-4) of pH reagent until the 4kH fluid in DC turns blue.
Then you're all good!
You shouldn't use tank water or regular water the 4 kH is important.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you mix this in the drop checker ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

rick dale said:


> Do you mix this in the drop checker ?


I do.It is not the easiest to get the liquids into the DC or even to know how much will fit.I fill the DC 1/2 way and then add drops until the DC is blue.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

so I fill the bulb part of the dc halfway full , then add ph regent until it turns blue ? Is this correct. What is an accurate kh test kit brand ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

rick dale said:


> so I fill the bulb part of the dc halfway full , then add ph regent until it turns blue ? Is this correct. What is an accurate kh test kit brand ?


That is correct.All my test kits are API as they are "good enough".
Again I wouldn't(most don't) use tank or tap water.They use a 4kh solution avaible from many vendors;


KH Standard / 4 dKH | Green Leaf Aquariums
This much solution will last you for years.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

A gentleman on the planted tank forum said , drop checkers are not very accurate at reading co2 levels. What is your thought on that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The DC is a quick check and easy view IMO.
I believe you got a pH controller also?Most don't use them(I do).
This chart is helpful also( I believe I linked this?)
CO2/pH/KH table - Aquarium Plants
Basically once you get to where you want to be you won't need anything.
It is in the getting it all set that everything/anything can be helpful.
I do use a pH controller and a DC still today,but niether gets changed or do I expect to see anything changed .


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes I do have a new pH controller. I really appreciate the information. I guess I will install my drop checker and get it where It needs to be , the right color , and that is where I set my pH controller at ? Is that correct ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is the easiest way to get going.Watch your fish for signs of stress and a quick cross reference using the chart can be re assuring.Most say around 30 is where you want the co2 to be.Looking for a blue to change to green on the DC is easiest.It's just like testing your pH but with the kH being 4 you then know that green(what would be 6.6 ish) is around 30 co2.


----------

